# Need to make a Win 8.1 recovery USB drive



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it possible? My son's computer crashed (Toshiba Satellite Win 8.1 64 bit). It has tried to do the self repair with no success. I get two different errors depending on what I'm trying to do. I get a 0xc0000185 or a 0xc000021a.

I've tried to do a restore but it says I have no restore points.

I've tried to do a recovery but it fails

I was able to extract the SWM files from the recovery partition (9GB worth). Can I make this into a bootable USB drive and apply the recovery this way?

Thanks.:smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I get a 0xc0000185 or a 0xc000021a.


Hi - 

Unfortunately, exception error *0xc0000185* = hard drive I/O error. Your HDD likely failed.

The owner's manual will tell you to first burn a set of recovery discs, but no one reads them (they are like car owner's manuals).

Have you called Toshiba support to see If the system is still under warranty?

Computers Support | Toshiba

If not, you'll need a new HDD and a set of Toshiba Windows Recovery Discs - OEM Recovery Media

There are ways to try and get files of the failing HDD by connecting it to another system.

Regards. .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not convinced that it's the HDD. After a bunch more playing around I'm starting to think it's the computer itself. I have to different linux programs (Ubuntu and Kasperski Rescue disk) that the computer won't let me load. The end up in Kernel Panic.

I've attached the drive through a USB to SATA adapter and I can access all of the disk without any issues. There doesn't seem to be any crashed areas. I've done a CHKDSK on the drive and it did have errors, and the program said it fixed them.

Still possible it's the HDD, without getting the computer to run to try a diagnostics it could be anything.

I've screwed with the UEFI boot area and then placed it back in operation and it gave me a non bootable disk error. When I replaced the file it was back in order again.

Do you know what 0xc000021a is? That is the other error that shows up.


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

When I try to load Ubuntu Linux this is the list of errors that come up. I took a picture of the screen so it's a JPG.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Run HDD diagnostics to check the drive - 

http://www.sysnative.com/forums/hardware-tutorials/4072-hard-drive-hdd-diagnostics.html

HDD only - not for SSDs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

